

Ask HN: best sovereign territory to host your grey market app? - dstein

In reference to the bitcoin casino thread (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2782349).  Bitcoin, or something like it, could spawn a whole industry of these types of semi-illegal sites.  Where would you go to host a gambling site?  Gibraltar? Canadian Native Reserves? Cayman Islands?
======
curt
There are quite a few based in the Caribbean since it's awesome to live there
and a short hop to the US. Only problem is the US has made it a habit of
arresting visiting CEO's of these companies.

This will end up at the Supreme Court, the only question is when and how.

------
SamColes
Why, The Principality of Sealand, of course.

